# How to remove temp2.exe



## fawazz (Feb 14, 2007)

I think my system is infected with <irc.momma worm>. I'm using windows xp professional. I get a <temp2.exe> error message after the windows is loaded. After closing the error message, everything works fine. But there is an application named <temp1.exe> running in the background. It creates a file named <host.exe> on all the drives. Be it on the hdd or flash disk. But the funny part is can't remove the worm. I tried using Mc Afee, Norton, Spybot, Ad Aware and Kaspersky. I scanned the whole system in safe mode, deleted the registry entries. But still, the worm is there. Is any other way than system restore to get rid of this worm?


----------



## n2casey (Feb 14, 2007)

If u know the location of .exe file than try to delete it.
Use *HijackThis**www.hijackthis.de/ to remove entries & processes related to this worm.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 14, 2007)

*www.scanspyware.net/info/IRC.Momma.Worm.htm
see the removal instructions.


----------



## ApoorvKhatreja (Feb 14, 2007)

Use Delete Doctor to schedule delete of files. Some files which are in processes cannot be delted via Windows Explorer. Using delete doctor schedules the delete of these files the next time you restart your computer.
And remember, schedule the delete of all these files in one go, or else the remaining files may contain malicious code to duplicate files.


----------



## madmax_tt (Feb 14, 2007)

use AVAST 4.7 with latest definitions


----------

